# FS Complete 65 G planted tank



## rcruz (Apr 26, 2010)

I am selling my planted tank as I need the bedroon space, the package comes with.
65 gallon tank(hagen) black silicone 36x18x20
nice solid maple stand no doors (OPENED)
1 96 watt flourecent light almost 1 year old
1 doulble light corallife t5 6 months old
20 co2 tank
aquatek dual gauge regulator and bubble counter
1 2500 rhino diffuser glass
1 2 in 1 co2 difusser attached to a f4 filter
1 aquaclear 110
2 50w heater one jager and the other is a big als brand
3 nice piece of mopani loaded with java fern
1 container of k2so4
2 container of kn03
1 container of kh2po4
Selling for 600.00 OBO
Thank you.
RC


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

Are you willing to part out?


----------



## rcruz (Apr 26, 2010)

*Complete 65G planted tank*







Maybe in the future if it doesn't sell as a package, what are you looking for?


----------



## rcruz (Apr 26, 2010)

*FS65 G planted tank parting out*







I have decided to part out however the CO2 will be nice to sell as a package asking $250.00 OBO.
Thank you


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

What would you want for just the tank and lights nothing else.


----------



## rcruz (Apr 26, 2010)

I need to get rid off the fish and plants first.
RC


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

What kind of fish do you have?


----------



## rcruz (Apr 26, 2010)

2 Koi Angels $25.00
4 Denasoni Barb (Red Torpedo)$60.00
1 dwarf pleco $15.00
2 dwarf loach $15.00


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

I would take just the stand if you do part it out .


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Any pics of the dwarf loaches and pleco?


----------



## rcruz (Apr 26, 2010)

no pics but they are very healthy


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

How much for the filter


----------



## rcruz (Apr 26, 2010)

Ready to part out ,fish sold.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

How long is the fixture? And is it NO or HO?
1 doulble light corallife t5 6 months old


----------



## PlantedAquariums (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm interested in the plants if you want to part out.

cheers,

Terrence


rcruz said:


> View attachment 6212
> I have decided to part out however the CO2 will be nice to sell as a package asking $250.00 OBO.
> Thank you


----------



## rcruz (Apr 26, 2010)

for the large ,I am asking 50.00 and 20.00 each for the other two


----------



## rcruz (Apr 26, 2010)

both lighst are 36 inches long, one is a 96watt 5700k and the other is a double t8 5500k i belive , the 96 is one year old and the other are 6 months old.


----------

